# Bought RV



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi to all

Well we have gone and done it, just bought a Thor Infinity.Been looking at many other RVs for the last 6 months. Can't wait to pick her up, the six weeks will drag but never mind I suppose time will fly well at least I hope it will. Then the fun should start going long term touring  

Peter and Joan


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the Club!!

Life will never be the same again and 2 days after delivery you will wonder why you didnt do it years ago!!!

Happy RVing

Dazzer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wogga congrats another convert 8) 2 days dazzer 8O more like 2 minutes  

Olley


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

hi wogga, and congrats. olley, you're nearly right - 2 seconds will do it.

des


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You'll love it buddy. Hopefully see you around at a rally or meet in the future.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Welcome to the dark side matey :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

kands said:


> Welcome to the dark side matey :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


I would a-kin progressing onto an RV a "seeing the light" type of move, rather than a "going into the darkness" one. :lol:


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi to all 

You will most certainly will see use at a rally don't know which one yet but be sure we will come to one 

Joan and Peter


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> I would a-kin progressing onto an RV a "seeing the light" type of move, rather than a "going into the darkness" one. :lol:


Wait until you have had it a while and passed the indoctrination ceremony :wink:

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats on the move up to an RV :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

wogga said:


> Well we have gone and done it, just bought a Thor Infinity.Been looking at many other RVs for the last 6 months. Can't wait to pick her up, the six weeks will drag but never mind I suppose time will fly well at least I hope it will. Then the fun should start going long term touring   Peter and Joan


Congratulations. We moved onwards & upwards in December, trading our Swift Kontiki for a Mobile Mansion.  Best thing we ever did. We leave tomorrow for 3½ weeks in sunny Spain. :blob2:

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

kands said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > I would a-kin progressing onto an RV a "seeing the light" type of move, rather than a "going into the darkness" one. :lol:
> ...


You have me curious now Keith... what does it involve??


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Wogga,

Congratulations, we will look out for you in the Lancashire area!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> You have me curious now Keith... what does it involve


I could tell you Shane but i would have to kill you,
It is very painfull and ongoing, only the brave survive, failed candidates are forced into buying a panel van, ask Frank, did you see how close Bruce came :lol: 
Geo
PS Drummer took the test just in case he came across an eigt foot RV and passed flying colours he still bears the scars to date


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Geo said:


> It is very painfull and ongoing, only the brave survive, failed candidates are forced into buying a panel van, ask Frank, did you see how close Bruce came :lol:


You must be on about the HGV test... :roll:


----------

